# Help a blogger from Russia. Need information about DIDI in Australia



## DmitriiRussia (Jun 1, 2020)

Greetings to all. I'm a blogger from Russia. Didi comes to us, and actually I collect information from different countries, in order to notify my colleagues in Russia what to expect from the new aggregator. I will be grateful for any information: when I started working in the city, what conditions were initially (rates, Commission), what are now, whether the income of drivers decreased with the arrival of DIDI, etc.thank you in Advance for any information.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Lets stop the bullshit and get things right up front from the get go, my account number is 24686959 and the password is skunk****er.


----------



## DmitriiRussia (Jun 1, 2020)

Krusty said:


> Lets stop the bullshit and get things right up front from the get go, my account number is 24686959 and the password is [email protected]@@@er.


I don't know what you're talking about... I'm running a Youtube channel about working in a taxi link to insert probably can not, the channel is called "Такси Прикол"... I'm just collecting material for a video...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Krusty said:


> Lets stop the bullshit and get things right up front from the get go, my account number is 24686959 and the password is [email protected]@@@er.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

DmitriiRussia said:


> I don't know what you're talking about... I'm running a Youtube channel about working in a taxi link to insert probably can not, the channel is called "Такси Прикол"... I'm just collecting material for a video...


Did KGB make you say that?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Westside Rider (Apr 12, 2020)

DmitriiRussia said:


> Greetings to all. I'm a blogger from Russia. Didi comes to us, and actually I collect information from different countries, in order to notify my colleagues in Russia what to expect from the new aggregator. I will be grateful for any information: when I started working in the city, what conditions were initially (rates, Commission), what are now, whether the income of drivers decreased with the arrival of DIDI, etc.thank you in Advance for any information.


Why not look in your own backyard and research Yandex?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

DmitriiRussia said:


> Greetings to all. I'm a blogger from Russia. Didi comes to us, and actually I collect information from different countries, in order to notify my colleagues in Russia what to expect from the new aggregator. I will be grateful for any information: when I started working in the city, what conditions were initially (rates, Commission), what are now, whether the income of drivers decreased with the arrival of DIDI, etc.thank you in Advance for any information.


Have you already hacked Joe Biden and DNC :smiles:
Russians are smart.


----------



## DmitriiRussia (Jun 1, 2020)

Westside Rider said:


> Why not look in your own backyard and research Yandex?


We have already explored Yandex. Didi comes to us, and something I suspect that nothing good he will not bring. Many of my colleagues are very much waiting for Didi, with the hope of improving their work, I just want to open their eyes a little.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No One can Help This Man !?!?


----------



## Westside Rider (Apr 12, 2020)

DmitriiRussia said:


> We have already explored Yandex. Didi comes to us, and something I suspect that nothing good he will not bring. Many of my colleagues are very much waiting for Didi, with the hope of improving their work, I just want to open their eyes a little.


Uber own 35% of Yandex if I'm not mistaken and I think DiDi may hold a stake (albeit a smaller one than Uber) in Yandex too.


----------



## DmitriiRussia (Jun 1, 2020)

Westside Rider said:


> Uber own 35% of Yandex if I'm not mistaken and I think DiDi may hold a stake (albeit a smaller one than Uber) in Yandex too.


Didi is unlikely to be associated with Yandex. I'm interested in something else. As far as I know, Didi came to Australia in the summer of 2018. Initially, there were good working conditions, but now he was driving Defi Advance and the drivers were not in the best working conditions. That's what I'd like to find out more about.


----------



## Westside Rider (Apr 12, 2020)

DmitriiRussia said:


> Didi is unlikely to be associated with Yandex. I'm interested in something else. As far as I know, Didi came to Australia in the summer of 2018. Initially, there were good working conditions, but now he was driving Defi Advance and the drivers were not in the best working conditions. That's what I'd like to find out more about.


I've never driven for DiDi you'd be better off speaking to @DA08 who is an experienced DiDi driver


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Westside Rider said:


> I've never driven for DiDi you'd be better off speaking to @DA08 who is an experienced DiDi driver :wink::wink:


Looooollll... Good one&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



DmitriiRussia said:


> We have already explored Yandex. Didi comes to us, and something I suspect that nothing good he will not bring. Many of my colleagues are very much waiting for Didi, with the hope of improving their work, I just want to open their eyes a little.


In the words of Liam nesson - "good luck" Neil&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; ummm I mean Dimitri...

Most drivers are fools... Very few are smart. You're not gonna open their eyes


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

DmitriiRussia said:


> We have already explored Yandex.


OK, now explore spandex. You'll find figures in there that'll blow your mind.

Say hello to Svetlana and Tatiana for me. &#128077;

.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

DmitriiRussia said:


> Greetings to all. I'm a blogger from Russia. Didi comes to us, and actually I collect information from different countries, in order to notify my colleagues in Russia what to expect from the new aggregator. I will be grateful for any information: when I started working in the city, what conditions were initially (rates, Commission), what are now, whether the income of drivers decreased with the arrival of DIDI, etc.thank you in Advance for any information.


This article provides good background:

https://www.businessinsider.com.au/...pay-rates-commission-vs-uber-rideshare-2020-1.

I can't speak from personal experience as Didi doesn't operate in the city in which I drive (Canberra).


----------



## Olapse (Jul 20, 2018)

You should run a marriage agency, plenty of potential clients here. Post pics of your sister and mother, they don't have to be yours.


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

DmitriiRussia said:


> Didi is unlikely to be associated with Yandex. I'm interested in something else. As far as I know, Didi came to Australia in the summer of 2018. Initially, there were good working conditions, but now he was driving Defi Advance and the drivers were not in the best working conditions. That's what I'd like to find out more about.


The Trolls will get you here Dimitri but I can guide you.
The market is saturated here because we have a large number of Temporary Residents who need cash to survive and supply is strong.
the ratios are this if a driver works 40-50 hours per week they will make net after all taxes and running costs around $12-15PH. That is a true net. They will gross more than that but the numbers have been crunched to death on various drivers. There has been big earnings here but I say it will be a handful. I have 5 years of records.
What happens here is when a new entrant comes it the rides are fractured to new players and the drivers and pax enjoy new discounts but when the promotions die off so do the earning. It's brutal.
The taxi industry had a monopoly here for a long time and the service sucked.
The trolls are fun here but they don't understand the pacific fleet in Vladivastock and with that, I leave it there.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

DmitriiRussia said:


> We have already explored Yandex. Didi comes to us, and something I suspect that nothing good he will not bring. Many of my colleagues are very much waiting for Didi, with the hope of improving their work, I just want to open their eyes a little.


Hi Dimitri, how's cab business in Russia ? Are the drivers locals only or everyone is welcome.
I would love to come to Russia and drive a cab, meeting interesting people and hot Russian ladies.
However, I can't speak Russian and generally have no idea in terms of the local knowledge. Are there many foreigners driving cabs in Russia?
Do you think I can come to Russia, download the Yandex taxi app and start driving cabs almost immediately ? You can do that in Australia, you know? Cheers mate !


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Keep away from those Russian babes, any chick that can knock out a Panzer tank and send those Nazis packing is highly unlikely to do the dishes when asked


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Krusty said:


> Keep away from those Russian babes, any chick that can knock out a Panzer tank and send those Nazis packing is highly unlikely to do the dishes when asked


Svetlana says " Plates are Done. Go get a broom . . "


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Svetlana says " Plates are Done. Go get a broom . . "
> View attachment 472244


Yes dear I like to keep my balls.


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Svetlana says " Plates are Done. Go get a broom . . "
> View attachment 472244


Whoever can afford two of them can easily hire a maid.


----------

